# Too many skills, not sure where to apply?



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

g_w said:


> One other idea: instead of focusing on a "type of job" or "sub-industry" have you considered selecting based upon the technical considerations (I'm a physicist by trade so I don't know from web design, but I've heard of DreamWeaver vs. Cold Fusion for web, or Adobe vs. Quark for documents; or looking at purely social media -- popup ads, apps for phones, that kind of thing...one last, as you say you'll be lucky if you get minimum wage: emphasize what YOU can deliver for the company, as many of you young whippersnappers under the age of 80 get written off when your first question at the company is how many weeks paid vacation you get, and the policy on bringing your pet goat to the office. :wink: And one of YOUR strengths is that you *are* young and cheap, and willing to work hard to get ahead. You haven't morphed into a middle-aged cubicle drone. So if you're going to get paid minimum wage anyway, it might as well be in your field.)
> One last point: don't forget the importance of being personable, as the people who are interviewing you realize they're gonna have to *work* with you once you come on board.


Yeah, the thing about "it may as well be in your field" is exactly how I feel! xD I always make an attempt to be personable and have actually read books on interviewing lol. I've interviewed so many times for different jobs it's embarrassing. Oh the joy of being young in this economy where young people don't get hired. One of the problems I face is that I actually have too many skills in very broad fields - for instance, I do illustration, print and web graphics, and can use pretty much anything in the Adobe Creative Suite or MS software save for video/sound editing (which I know a bit about to be honest). And my writing/marketing/pr/research skills are just as broadly developed. I also have teaching experience and a bit of 3D knowledge. So finding something based on technical considerations doesn't always narrow it down that much. I end up finding three jobs from the same company that I could do, but they usually want someone with a degree or more experience.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

devoid said:


> Yeah, the thing about "it may as well be in your field" is exactly how I feel! xD I always make an attempt to be personable and have actually read books on interviewing lol. I've interviewed so many times for different jobs it's embarrassing. Oh the joy of being young in this economy where young people don't get hired. One of the problems I face is that I actually have too many skills in very broad fields - for instance, I do illustration, print and web graphics, and can use pretty much anything in the Adobe Creative Suite or MS software save for video/sound editing (which I know a bit about to be honest). And my writing/marketing/pr/research skills are just as broadly developed. I also have teaching experience and a bit of 3D knowledge. So finding something based on technical considerations doesn't always narrow it down that much. I end up finding three jobs from the same company that I could do, but they usually want someone with a degree or more experience.


Yah, they say that. What they want is the person who just left the job, but who wants to get paid 20% less.
I've seen ads before requiring 5 years of Java when Java was only 3 years old.

Flee from companies run *by* HR. Smaller companies sound like your ticket, because you do not get stovepiped, and they *need* people who can wear many hats.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

g_w said:


> Yah, they say that. What they want is the person who just left the job, but who wants to get paid 20% less.
> I've seen ads before requiring 5 years of Java when Java was only 3 years old.
> 
> Flee from companies run *by* HR. Smaller companies sound like your ticket, because you do not get stovepiped, and they *need* people who can wear many hats.


Exactly! I'm going to attack some smaller companies, especially ones run by younger people, hoping they'll find me charming and give me a chance. x3 I tend to go after a few businesses and just spam call them or try to get into the office somehow until I get an interview. Online applications are thrown into the void.


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't companies often want people with many skills? I don't see why that would be a problem. I always used to see ads for computer related jobs where they demanded mastery of a ridiculous number of software. I'm sooo happy I'm self employed now so I don't have to deal with the 100 different types of bullshit, abuse, and aggravation involved with jobs. Job interviews were so degrading. Why don't you just make money on the internet and skip all this.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Killionaire said:


> Don't companies often want people with many skills? I don't see why that would be a problem. I always used to see ads for computer related jobs where they demanded mastery of a ridiculous number of software. I'm sooo happy I'm self employed now so I don't have to deal with the 100 different types of bullshit, abuse, and aggravation involved with jobs. Job interviews were so degrading. Why don't you just make money on the internet and skip all this.


Yeah, they do. But those jobs almost always require a degree or a lot of experience. I don't really trust my organizational skills enough to be self-employed, plus I really need health insurance. I used to do commissions part-time, and the process of going out and finding jobs, talking to clients, explaining for the billionth time that I am a designer and not a webmaster, making shitty work due to micromanagement, hassling them for payment for the next three months, and then having to keep tabs on all of this for taxes... uhg! I think I'd rather work retail. ;_;


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

Would you like to make 3D graphics? There are sites like Turbo Squid that let you upload your own original 3D objects and then people pay to use them. There's no dealing with clients or chasing them down for payment. It's all automated. Then you get passive income, making money without working. If you can't afford to buy 3D software, you can use Blender, which is free.

What are those animals in your animation? They're awesome! It would be great to have one for a pet.


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

I have similar qualities to yours and I would definitely say you would be happiest in a startup where you can apply all those skills and learn new ones. I think product manager would be a good fit. I work as a product manager myself for a software startup and if you like wearing many hats, this is the job for you.


----------

